# need advice on walking my bull terrier



## crazy diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

hi, I have a 17mnth old bull terrier bitch. She has a beautiful temperament and I am deffinately pack leader in my house. 
She is a strong girl and gets a bit over excited sometimes. When I have taken her out for a walk she turns into a different dog. I watch ceaser milan ( dont we all ) and agree totally with his methods but for some reason my bitch will not have any of it when we are out. I have persevered and she was getting better until yesterday when we saw another dog in the near vacinity. My god I just about kept hold of her. She was on her hind legs practically screaming. Twas quite embarrasing and also very scary as if she would have got away anything couldve happened. I am female and live alone so i have no choice but too sort this out. I want to be in full control over her at all times. One thing i will mention is that i inherited her at 5 mnths old and the problem was already there. Can any1 help pls


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

When you say she turns into a different dog, Does she just pull like crazy? or is she vicious aswell?


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

I myself if she was turning vicious would seek pro help because if u can't handle her thats a recipe for disaster.
Also iv'e found haltys work wonders for one of mine that pulls like mad and i can handle her brilliantly.

I walk her in the day on her lead n halty and of a night i walk her in an enclosed area when i know noone ain't around so she can have her run with the others.

My female IS VERY well socialised and loves other dogs, Its the other peoples dogs that don't like her so i don't take no chances.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

crazy diamond said:


> hi, I have a 17mnth old bull terrier bitch. She has a beautiful temperament and I am deffinately pack leader in my house.
> She is a strong girl and gets a bit over excited sometimes. When I have taken her out for a walk she turns into a different dog. I watch ceaser milan ( dont we all ) and agree totally with his methods but for some reason my bitch will not have any of it when we are out. I have persevered and she was getting better until yesterday when we saw another dog in the near vacinity. My god I just about kept hold of her. She was on her hind legs practically screaming. Twas quite embarrasing and also very scary as if she would have got away anything couldve happened. I am female and live alone so i have no choice but too sort this out. I want to be in full control over her at all times. One thing i will mention is that i inherited her at 5 mnths old and the problem was already there. Can any1 help pls


You gotta watch her , i got 4 bull terriers and two of them are girls ,but mine all-though they do chomp at the lead when they see another dog ,they only wanna tend to say hello ! they do play rough though and this can be problem ! If you isolate her all together from other dogs i think it could make her worse ! I would just keep her on a lead and just see how she reacts when you approch the other dog ! the thing is we can all watch ceasar on tv and be in awe of him ,but we are not him! Bull terriers can be very hard to get through to ! I remeber on the uk tv show dog borstall ,they had a bull terrier on there and they couldnt do anything with it  You gotta play it by ear ! if you lived near me i could have had a look at her for you , see how see was around my dogs ect ect ..! but without seeing what shes acting like its hard to tell over a screen !


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> Maybe you could try walking the dog on a halti type head collar.


Whats that darren????


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Alot of the time when you watch Caesar the dogs are wearing prong collars - if I had a prong collar on I wouldnt bloody pull either - they are barbaric IMHO. He doesnt train a dog out of a learned behaviour, he instills fear into it not to do the behaviour.
Head collars are great though - I have a dogmatic for my young dog - however it has to be said whilst they are an instant fix they do not make the problem go away - they just conceal it.
I'd join a class where the instructor is well used to dominant breeds - they may suggest you muzzle your girlie for everyones safety for the first few lessons to see how she reacts around other dogs and once they know why she behaves like she does then you can start to work on it

Best of luck with her


----------



## crazy diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

no she is not vicious but doesnt take any notice of me and pulls like crazy, also when she saw the other dog twas like she just wouldve done anything to get to it.....


----------



## crazy diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

thanks for all of your advice. very much appreciated. I have a halti headcollar but tried what the instructions said bout putting it on in the house and playing with her so she keeps it on. Unfortunately all she was concentrating on was getting it off. She wasnt even interested in playing..... therefore havent even got round to taking her out in it.


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Similar to the halti but I find this one doesnt twist like the halti is the k9 bridle I bought one recently for one of mine who didn't like the halti but he walks really well on this one.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2008)

dh.dti said:


> You should seriously consider something like this:


Thats what i have got darren, It is excellent, U can attatch it to their collar aswell as the halti, so if they should (which i doubt) slip out of the halti then its still around their collar.


----------



## crazy diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks all of you. will persevere with the halti and see how it goes. Will let u know . Thx xx


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I am not an advocate of haltis, and would not suggest this for a bull terrier. I have seen so many fail, and the consequence could be disastrous. 

There is however, a harness that a lot of Bull Terrier owners use, and although I strongly believe in treating the cause, not the symptom, in your case, it may be a quick fix.

They splay the dogs front legs slightly under pressure. So if your dog pulls, she will be unable to gain purchase. I cannot however, help with the name of the harness, but since they are widely used by Bull Terrier owners, hopefully, someone seeing this thread, will respond.


----------



## Jenny Olley (Nov 2, 2007)

i don't know of the harness that nina is talking about which splay the front legs, the easy walk harness works on the principle of pulling the dogs head down if it pulls forward, the downside is they can rub under the dogs legs, so you would need to add some extra padding.

All lead walking taining aids can be valuable if used correctly, you just need to find what suits you and your dog, sometimes it takes a little trial and error.


----------



## Guest (Feb 6, 2008)

Nina Cole said:


> I am not an advocate of haltis, and would not suggest this for a bull terrier. I have seen so many fail, and the consequence could be disastrous.
> 
> There is however, a harness that a lot of Bull Terrier owners use, and although I strongly believe in treating the cause, not the symptom, in your case, it may be a quick fix.
> They splay the dogs front legs slightly under pressure. So if your dog pulls, she will be unable to gain purchase. I cannot however, help with the name of the harness, but since they are widely used by Bull Terrier owners, hopefully, someone seeing this thread, will respond.


 myself and my sisters and alot of bully owner freinds i know of use the halti that darren pictured, And i can honestly say we have never ever had no trouble what so ever, It has made life so much easier for me.


Jenny Olley said:


> i don't know of the harness that nina is talking about which splay the front legs, the easy walk harness works on the principle of pulling the dogs head down if it pulls forward, the downside is they can rub under the dogs legs, so you would need to add some extra padding.
> 
> All lead walking taining aids can be valuable if used correctly, you just need to find what suits you and your dog, sometimes it takes a little trial and error.


Very much agree jenny, Again me and my mum a good few yeas ago bought the pulling harness for one of her staffys and all it did was rub her armpits to bits and it did'nt stop her from pulling thats for sure, even tho it was 100% garanteed to stop pulling,,pffft, I would never get one again.
Yet the halti on my bully has worked wonders, I would not try nothing else ever.


----------



## Nina (Nov 2, 2007)

I stand to be corrected, since you all seem to be in favour of the halti. Forum is all about debate, and since I have never owned a Bull Terrier, I would certainly take notice of their comments.

Good luck anyway.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> myself and my sisters and alot of bully owner freinds i know of use the halti that darren pictured, And i can honestly say we have never ever had no trouble what so ever, It has made life so much easier for me.
> 
> Very much agree jenny, Again me and my mum a good few yeas ago bought the pulling harness for one of her staffys and all it did was rub her armpits to bits and it did'nt stop her from pulling thats for sure, even tho it was 100% garanteed to stop pulling,,pffft, I would never get one again.
> Yet the halti on my bully has worked wonders, I would not try nothing else ever.


Eolabeo as i am a man ,I don't mind my bull terriers pulling as i believe it builds up their chests ! but i can could see where pulling with a bull terrier would be a problem for a women as their really strong dogs ,especially the boys


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> Eolabeo as i am a man ,I don't mind my bull terriers pulling as i believe it builds up their chests ! but i can could see where pulling with a bull terrier would be a problem for a women as their really strong dogs ,especially the boys


 It really can be hard work but i CAN handle my bull terriers fine even tho it knackered me right out after 2 hours more or less each day and night, The halti makes life that bit easier  My solid brindle has always pulled and nomatter what we tryed she just never took no notice.

My girls have lovely big chest due to the fact they pull continuosly, They run around and cling on trees and whatever stands in the way when they are out, So its not like a halti is gonna stop their excersize, It just gets me to where i wanna go with my dogs nice and calmly and when i get there, OFFFFF THEYYY GOOOO 

ps..I have never had no problem with the boys pulling, All my boys i owned just trotted beside me, Its the girls lol.

ps, Pictured below is ethel eric and flo.


----------



## PoppyLily (Jan 8, 2008)

I have a staffy and use a halti on him. We have been using for about 4 weeks now, at first it worked wonders, now he either refuses to walk, starts scratching at his face to get it off or manages to pull on this aswell. I tighten it but then it looks like its hurting him. I tried taking him to ringcraft and different things but he was just as bad there(even the professionals couldnt help) and after 5 weeks it just became embaressing. When we get in from walks and i take the halti off he throws himself on the floor and starts furiously scratching at his face. He has ended up with friction burns and cuts all over his face. I'm at my wits end now. 
Anyone got any suggestions??


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> It really can be hard work but i CAN handle my bull terriers fine even tho it knackered me right out after 2 hours more or less each day and night, The halti makes life that bit easier  My solid brindle has always pulled and nomatter what we tryed she just never took no notice.
> 
> My girls have lovely big chest due to the fact they pull continuosly, They run around and cling on trees and whatever stands in the way when they are out, So its not like a halti is gonna stop their excersize, It just gets me to where i wanna go with my dogs nice and calmly and when i get there, OFFFFF THEYYY GOOOO
> 
> ...


Lovely dog mate! i didnt know you had boys allso like me


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

garryd said:


> Lovely dog mate! i didnt know you had boys allso like me


Ty garry


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

PoppyLily said:


> I have a staffy and use a halti on him. We have been using for about 4 weeks now, at first it worked wonders, now he either refuses to walk, starts scratching at his face to get it off or manages to pull on this aswell. I tighten it but then it looks like its hurting him. I tried taking him to ringcraft and different things but he was just as bad there(even the professionals couldnt help) and after 5 weeks it just became embaressing. When we get in from walks and i take the halti off he throws himself on the floor and starts furiously scratching at his face. He has ended up with friction burns and cuts all over his face. I'm at my wits end now.
> Anyone got any suggestions??


I spose what works for some won't always work for others.
My english was trying to get it of for a few days, Even when walking her, But soon as her thumbs (front due's ) tryed getting that halti off, I pulled her head up and just stopped her everytime she did it, She got used to it in the end.
Maybe you should try the pully harness on him?
Mine did'nt get on with the harness but they have with the halti lol. very mad


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> I spose what works for some won't always work for others.
> My english was trying to get it of for a few days, Even when walking her, But soon as her thumbs (front due's ) tryed getting that halti off, I pulled her head up and just stopped her everytime she did it, She got used to it in the end.
> Maybe you should try the pully harness on him?
> Mine did'nt get on with the harness but they have with the halti lol. very mad


I think you got be firm with bull terriers as they are very thick natured and tend to wanna do there own thing ! Some people think their a thick breed but i tend to think there the type of breed that just don't care about anything But do something with a bull terrier once and he/she will always remember they remind me of elephants the white dogs remind me of white polar bears


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

garryd said:


> I think you got be firm with bull terriers as they are very thick natured and tend to wanna do there own thing ! Some people think their a thick breed but i tend to think there the type of breed that just don't care about anything But do something with a bull terrier once and he/she will always remember they remind me of elephants the white dogs remind me of white polar bears


They come over as thick s**t but they deffo ain't, I have never known a more clued up dog in my life as a english, Yer their stubborn as hell but thats eng bullys for ya lol.

I always think the white ones remind me of a cross with a pig and a hippo lol


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> They come over as thick s**t but they deffo ain't, I have never known a more clued up dog in my life as a english, Yer their stubborn as hell but thats eng bullys for ya lol.
> 
> I always think the white ones remind me of a cross with a pig and a hippo lol


 everone gets the pig thing!


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

lol yerp 

iv'e had people say to me they look like cross pigs with goats aswell 

i think its the shape of em that reminds me of the piggy in em, Not so much the looks.
Altho mine sure sound like pigs nooo word of a lie, They honk and grunt like truck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 9, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> lol yerp
> 
> iv'e had people say to me they look like cross pigs with goats aswell
> 
> ...


My dogs tend to talk to ya like pigs ,they realy do talk through there noses ! i think the dogs do it more than the bitches though it is funny though! some people who dont know them think there growling when they do this  but there just talking to ya


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

garryd said:


> My dogs tend to talk to ya like pigs ,they realy do talk through there noses ! i think the dogs do it more than the bitches though it is funny though! some people who dont know them think there growling when they do this  but there just talking to ya


U hit the nail on the head ther gaz, I have had so any people jump back abit smartish when they hear them do their grunting and humming noise, They thought mine was growling under their breath at them lol, I always say believe me if one of these growled u will know it .

Out of all my bullys ethel is the most talkative, She does the stranges noises ive never heard in me life, Second is our staffy, He screams like a woman ffs (show up). im gonna get our staffy on record and show ya's , Its mad as hell.


----------



## Guest (Feb 10, 2008)

Eolabeo said:


> U hit the nail on the head ther gaz, I have had so any people jump back abit smartish when they hear them do their grunting and humming noise, They thought mine was growling under their breath at them lol, I always say believe me if one of these growled u will know it .
> 
> Out of all my bullys ethel is the most talkative, She does the stranges noises ive never heard in me life, Second is our staffy, He screams like a woman ffs (show up). im gonna get our staffy on record and show ya's , Its mad as hell.


Yeah, i will see if i can video mine grunting pig like ! i will put it on u-tube for everyone to see!


----------



## ilovesharpei (Nov 13, 2007)

PoppyLily said:


> I have a staffy and use a halti on him. We have been using for about 4 weeks now, at first it worked wonders, now he either refuses to walk, starts scratching at his face to get it off or manages to pull on this aswell. I tighten it but then it looks like its hurting him. I tried taking him to ringcraft and different things but he was just as bad there(even the professionals couldnt help) and after 5 weeks it just became embaressing. When we get in from walks and i take the halti off he throws himself on the floor and starts furiously scratching at his face. He has ended up with friction burns and cuts all over his face. I'm at my wits end now.
> Anyone got any suggestions??


try the dogmatic halti you have to order them off the internet they are more solid than the halti and they do not rub, i found that mine gave dudley friction burns and irrated his eyes but this one does not move, the synthetic leather is nice they are more rigid so that the do not rub! hope this helps.


----------



## DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTRE (Feb 11, 2008)

ok, a dog is brought into a house by human. we humanise dogs, so in a house dogs dont always act dominant or feel the need to show leadership. the outside world is a dogs domain, so once outside thats when he feels the need to be pack leader, if your dog is dragging you, he is leading you to what direction he want his pack to go ( you and him) if hes attacking other dogs hes a un-balanced pack leader and is defending his pack against all. therefore you need to be pack leader on the outside world more than in the inside world. hope this helps you. tc


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTRE said:


> ok, a dog is brought into a house by human. we humanise dogs, so in a house dogs dont always act dominant or feel the need to show leadership. the outside world is a dogs domain, so once outside thats when he feels the need to be pack leader, if your dog is dragging you, he is leading you to what direction he want his pack to go ( you and him) if hes attacking other dogs hes a un-balanced pack leader and is defending his pack against all. therefore you need to be pack leader on the outside world more than in the inside world. hope this helps you. tc


Not really, tell us how you do that then?


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Oh and people, bear in mind establishing leadership can be very risky and can lead to disaster if tackled by an amateur!
Please seek profesional help before you attempt this!
A profesional would never advise you to attempt this yourself without even elaborating on the explanation! 
There have been enough dog bites lately, my god.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2008)

Mr DOG PSYCHOLOGY CENTREs
real name is andy he does know alot about dogs but when it comes to knowing about fighting/boxing/ufc his old mate garryd can lose and find him wich does wind him up no end! aint that right andy!
__________________


----------



## crazy diamond (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanku for your advice, I appreciate what u say too. I have spoken to someone who does dog training classes but the difficulty would be getting my bitch there, as I have no car at the mo. Also the journey would be a knightmare as you can imagine. The cost to have a pro come to me is £300 which obviously is a lot of money. Is that about the going rate????
Thx again every1


----------



## Guest (Feb 16, 2008)

crazy diamond said:


> Thanku for your advice, I appreciate what u say too. I have spoken to someone who does dog training classes but the difficulty would be getting my bitch there, as I have no car at the mo. Also the journey would be a knightmare as you can imagine. The cost to have a pro come to me is £300 which obviously is a lot of money. Is that about the going rate????
> Thx again every1


I think the prices they charge are discusting.

Its all about money now a days, Nothing else matters.


----------

